

DJ has evolved into Workers - chrisconley
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/12/3/dj_has_evolved_into_workers/

======
DTrejo
Check out the comments. It seems like there's something going on with the new
pricing.

~~~
kneath
Quite honestly, the comments on that thread just don't make sense. People are
claiming they want half (or less) of one worker. That's the equivalent of
saying you want half a friend — there are some things you just can't split up.

Chances are if you need less than one worker, you're probably better off not
using background jobs for the time being (DJ has support to run
synchronously).

~~~
jgilliam
On Heroku, any process that takes more than 30 seconds has to run in a
background task. The only other option is cron, but that can only run once per
hour.

~~~
kneath
I guess the way I see it, if you have processes taking more than 30 seconds,
and need to be run more than once an hour... you definitely need a full
worker. That's only 120 operations/hr to fill up your worker to 100% capacity
(which is a bad thing).

P.S. I think it's super lame that people downvote you because they disagree
with you. Alas, it is HN.

